# Hard around belly button and a little below!



## Honesty

What could it be? I have been feeling it for a weeks or 2 but today I don't feel it as hard.


----------



## Anicole10

Sounds like it's just your baby growing. My stomach started out that way too and now it's really hard all the way up above my belly button. I went to a wedding today and a woman asked to touch my belly and told me it was really hard...that it was probably just my stomach muscles beginning to get tight :(


----------



## Honesty

Does it ever go back to being soft for a few days or it stays hard?


----------



## Anicole10

Some days its harder than others but it's definitely not as it was before I got pregnant. There's a diagram somewhere around here and it shows how far up your uterus is depending on your gestational week. You should be hard right about where your describing if I'm understand right. 

Might be TMI but after we DTD my stomach is INCREDIBLY hard...or if I get really worked up it gets harder. I'm taking water aerobics and have noticed it's always hard afterwards too. Is there a pattern to yours?


----------



## theresarhuebb

hey that sounds like your baby i used to wake up every morning witha hard tummy only being last week, during the day my belly is soft, now im starting to feel the baby loads now its definatly the baby dont know which way it is. it was uncomfortable at 1st even though this is my 3rd child but i dont remember feeling my belly like this :) due 21st may 18 weeks to go :)


----------



## XJessicaX

Its just the uterus.
Mine feels...weird. It just feels like a water balloon under the skin, I can feel the edge of it almost and when baby moves I can see quite clearly where her head is. Just such a weird sensation not being able to pull my stomach muscles in.


----------



## XJessicaX

False alarm. TMI but I went for a most satisfying toilet trip and I can now pull my stomach right back in. Thought it was too early to be getting a proper bump!


----------



## mandapanda93

My stomach is really hard by my belly button when I wake up in the mornings cus baby girl is all curled up up top usually. Idk why she likes it up there at night. 
Then my belly gets soft and usually gets really hard after I pee!
I dread going pee cus it causes my whole stomach to contract!
Wierd huh?
I'm 23w4d and still waiting on a bump cus my stomach muscles are so tight.
I must be carrying her completely inside. No wonder I feel so squished all the time


----------



## Anicole10

Yeah once my uterus started moving up my belly button got a little bump in it and it's slowly starting to get a little bigger and bigger. I assume once I get a real bump it'll really pop out. The hard spot moves so dont be startled lol it'll work it's way up :)


----------

